

Throne of JS: Eight modern JavaScript application technologies compared - steve-sanderson
http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2012/08/01/rich-javascript-applications-the-seven-frameworks-throne-of-js-2012/

======
eibrahim
Great comparison. I love knockout for its ease of use.

